# Looking for a fancy Goldfish breeder in Florida



## drherrmann

Hi,
I joined this forum for getting tips since I am starting a 55 gallon tank. Have had Goldfish in the past but in smaller tanks. Am looking for a kind of fish that our local petshops do not have, its like a modified Lionhead and its called a Ranchu. Does anyone know of anyone in Florida that breeds Ranchu Gold fish? I know you can order online but the couple of websites i have explored charge 35 for over night delivery and this is not counting how much the fish costs!
Anyway if anyone knows of any Ranchu breeders in Florida, specifically North Florida please let me know.
Also, I am looking for an Aqua Clear Filter 70, willing to buy one used if anyone wants to sell theirs 
Thanks!
Ingrid


----------



## MediaHound

We sold Ranchu goldfish at a store I worked at a long time ago in South Florida. But you are in North Florida so that's probably little help. The place is still around though and can probably still get them (if they don't already stock them).


----------



## drherrmann

Thanks so much for this info. Do you know the name and number of the store? Maybe someone is traveling this way for the summer? I can meet in Gainesville or Ocala because I live between both towns in the Morriston area. Would the fish survive the five to six hour drive??
Very nice forum by the way! What is in your fish bag in the pic? Is it goldfish? Very cute animation!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I know a guy on another forum that breeds goldfish, he is in Florida just not sure if its north or south.


----------



## MediaHound

Thanks... they are just glass fish. I have another like it that has little glass octopus in the bag also.

I will PM you the info of that store now. WhiteDevil's info might be a good lead for you also. And yes, they should survive a trip in a bag for a few hours with no problem.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I sent him an email, Im not sure if he is "home" right now as per the clusterjunk in the gulf of mexico going on. I know he went out when the rig first exploded to aerial survey and know he came back but unsure if he left again. I will get you the info you are looking for.

If you want to PM me your email I can pass that along to him.


----------



## jemeltif

Hi my name is jean my gran kid brought home some baby fish not sure what they are my freind sead they might be baby bass ? Im asking if any one can tell me what baby bass look like so i know if i should let them go.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Wrong forum and thread however, welcome, where are you from? where did the fish come from?

These are Baby smallmouth freshwater bass









and these are largemouth bass babies









what size tank do you have, I am almost certain you dont have one large enough to properly house a north american native fish.

largemouths arent considered "trophies" until they reach 10 pounds and have been caught over 20 pounds.


----------



## Big Dog

Hello and Welcome to the fourm. Nice to have you here with us. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the site.


----------

